
Effective Python: Consider Coroutines to Run Many Functions Concurrently - BerislavLopac
http://www.effectivepython.com/2015/03/10/consider-coroutines-to-run-many-functions-concurrently/
======
bslatkin
I'm the author! Let me know if you have any questions.

